
A Brief History of Software Engineering (2008) [pdf] - jeffreyrogers
http://people.inf.ethz.ch/wirth/Miscellaneous/IEEE-Annals.pdf
======
peter303
The title is deceptive. This more a history of programming hardware platforms
than of the activities of programming.

A second defect is that this is the viewpoint of an academic who worked in
small group rather than a commercial organization that created and maintained
software. Even back in the era of mainframes there were tools and best
practices for groups of programmers to produce commercial software.

~~~
textaural
Although not short, Nathan Ensmenger's "The Computer Boys Take Over" is a
fantastic history of the complicated and diverse roots of software. In the
intro he states, like the comment above, that the history of software tend
toward linear histories of hardware development. In his book however, he shows
how management strategies, training centers, universities, corporations, and
the programmers themselves attempt to control the meaning and production of
software. The first chapter does a great job of summarizing this trajectory.

------
hanlec
I did a quick search for Grace Hopper and there doesn't seem to be anything in
the pdf.

